# Misc Pictures



## sakkakth (Nov 24, 2008)

from the San Diego Zoo














at my parents









belial, parents cat, 20+ lbs... he will eat you if he thinks he can





hiding in the catnip bed





dof play





poor little guy hit a window at work but it was a unique shot, hopefully noone is offended


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice pics 

_______________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Too bad about the poor bird. I used to live in a house that had a HUGE sliding glass door. Birds were always flying into it. Most of the time they lay there for a minute or two then recovered and flew off, but one time a small hawk was chasing a small bird and they both crashed into the window. Both, sadly, died. What kind of bird is that beautiful creature? How lovely to have bright yellow birds flying around one's home!

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 26, 2008)

Great pictures! Love the cat in the catnip patch. The bird shot is sad, but as you said unique in it's own way. Thanks so very much for sharing them with us.


----------



## terryo (Nov 26, 2008)

Your pictures are absolutely beautiful. I am always curious as to what kind of camera people have...so what kind is yours? I LOVE the close up of the cats face.


----------



## sakkakth (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks!

Half the pictures are with my Rebel XTI and half with my Sony Cybershot DSC-W70 ($150 buck camera). The cat was captured with the cheapy camera.


----------

